# Hires Root Beer Bottle



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stumbled onto this one at a little trash pile in the park.... 9 1/2 in. tall , ACL, 12 fl. oz. size, "Hires" Embossed on bottom with patent no. 99839. ACL label isn't in the best shape. Any idea of age and value? Probably not too much, but who cares?


----------

